
New Coke Didn’t Fail. It Was Murdered - RickJWagner
https://www.motherjones.com/food/2019/07/what-if-weve-all-been-wrong-about-what-killed-new-coke/
======
beckler
lol, Coke also murdered Crystal Pepsi by making Tab Clear to confuse
shoppers... and it worked.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tab_Clear#Post-
discontinuation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tab_Clear#Post-discontinuation)

~~~
staticautomatic
I don't know how much of Crystal Pepsi's failure is attributable to Tab Clear,
but as someone who's tasted Crystal Pepsi I have a hard time imagining it
otherwise surviving.

